# Cyclogest irritation / Clomid dose worries



## spell (May 27, 2008)

Hi,
We had our 1st go of IVF in 2008, which resulted in a BFP. I took Cyclogest 400mg twice daily , but after 5-6 weeks I couldn't bear it as I suffered a reaction with severe itching wherever the tablet was placed. I was transferred to injecting a different drug (forget which one) when I was 5-6weeks pregnant.

We are now trying for a 2nd baby,I have a short luteal phase so we are trying clomid in combination with cyclogest. However, last cycle the itching returned. Is there a different way I can increase progesterone levels. We have to pay for the drugs privately, what would you recommend as the cheapest option?

In 2008 I took two clomid on day 2-5, which I was scanned for and hospital happy for this dose. I had 6 cycles but all were negative. 
This time round, I have kept same dose. This is my 2nd cycle of clomid, I tried to get a ultrasound scan last month but the hospital could not fit me in. This month I have tried to get an appointment and again they cannot fit me in as staff are off sick / holiday? I'm very surprised by their lack of response as we have offered to pay for scan. Any recommendations? Would you recommend a scan to check development of follicles. I'm not having any blood work done. How can you tell if over stimulating? Last month I could feel some pain, but only mild.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks, Spell.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

With the clomid - are you on the same dose as before? If so I would not have thought you would over stimulate if you did not 4 years ago, but of course every cycle is different and you might be concerned over multiple pregnancy. You could always arrange a private scan - there are many clinics that will do them for about £80 - £150. It is a question for the consultant in charge of your treatment, because ultimately you are their responsibility if anything goes wrong.

As for the progesterone - are you taking the cyclogest vaginally or rectally - some people find it more comfortable, less itchy and less messy rectally.

If you are allergic to the base then you could ask to try crinone vaginal gel or inject intramuscularly with Gestone (there are often manufacturing problems with the UK Gestone injection however and you might have to purchase an unlicensed import called prontogest - some pharmacies will get it in for you). These are all natural progesterone products in various formulations.

Obviously, these are just suggestions of other products available on the UK market. I am not advocating them specifically for you as I do not know your history and I am not able to make a prescribing decision for you - you need to ask your doctor whether any of these alternatives are suitable in your case and it will be their decision.


----------

